# Halloween 2009 Theme Ideas/suggestions



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. This year, I think that I want to do something like a creepy/scary childs room, though it wouldnt be in a room, it would be the whole outisde of my house. I usually just do a few different themes, graveyard in the yard, FCG in the window, strobe lights, fog machines, etc. But I want to try and focus on one theme this year. I'm a student, 19 years old, and currently don't have a job, and don't have a lot of money, though my parents are slowly getting into the decorating/haunting side of Halloween, so they would help out a little with costs. So any suggestions or ideas for this kind of theme would be awesome!

Thanks,

Dustyn

P.S. Here are a few pics of my house (well parents lol) for any ideas.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would think a childs room theme would entail a lot of props like beds, cribs, toys, bikes, stuffed animals, clothes, dolls, etc. You should be able to find most of those things on craigslist.

The flavor of the theme would then determine how you set it up...
- Normal room with something hidden under the bed or closet?
- Haunted room where everything is dark and grey?
- Old decrepid room where everything is rotted and broken?

The haunted room sounds like what you might be looking for. You could turn dolls into wierd creations. Take two dolls, cut the parts apart, then hot glue into one creepy doll with body parts in the wrong place. Paint their eyes and lips black, cut the hair in various places.

If you have a bed with some creppy displays, place an actor (or yourself) underneath the bed with a strobe light and long arm (made from a pool noodle) to reach for passing ToT's.

Play some twisted nursery music, the kind that comes from a music box.

Take some black plastic bags and tear and shred them, placing them in and around your display.

One year I sat in a hidden place holding fishing line that went to spiders in our doorway. I would drop the spiders into the open bags of the ToT's, scarying the spit out of them.

Good luck!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions Warrant. I too thought about getting some dolls/toys and making them into weird creatures, so I will for sure do that. I like the idea of the spiders on fishing lines, that you dropped into the bags too! 

Thanks.


----------

